# Because it needs to be watched



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAARLt4iMo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRwmoCzbbWw&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS2d6efvysQ&feature=channel
Because some of you need to watch it.............
And I'm getting sick of people asking me to give them a link to it.


----------

